# Audio Gods Amps



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm hardly trying to find some more opinions of the Audio Gods' amps.
May someone of you with more experience with those amps give me some hints? Are they any good, are they nice for SQ?
I'm looking at Amos 4.8 a2x, class A for low money

Thanks


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't know too much about them other than they seemed to be a 'entry level' line back in the day. Does that mean they were/are garbage? No but, they aren't highly regarded by those who collect old school gear so, maybe that tells you something? 
As a comparison, Coustic was also considered 'entry level' too and only a couple of their amps are now considered desirable by collectors and enthusiasts. I think as far as the brands go, Coustic was probably considered a step up from brands like Audio Gods, LA Sound, Profile, etc.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

They were alright had some power.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you,

It seems well built and "class A", I thought it is higher level. Thank you for the info!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

All the ones Ive seen were Urban Audio amps.But they may have made some better ones Im unfamiliar with.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Does "class A" gives it any advantages at all?


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

none were class a they were class a/b. You saw it in the 90s a lot.


----------

